# Swedish Cabbage Rolls



## SierraCook (Nov 14, 2004)

Swedish Cabbage Rolls

12 large cabbage leaves
1 egg, slightly beaten
1/4 cup milk
1/4 cup finely chopped onion
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
1 lb. lean ground beef
1/3 cup uncooked rice
1 (8 oz.) can tomato sauce
1 tbsp. brown sugar
1 tbsp. fresh lemon juice
1 tsp.  Worcestershire sauce

Immerse cabbage leaves in a large pot of boiling water and cook about 3 minutes or until limp; drain.  In a large bowl, combine egg, milk, onion, salt, pepper, beef, and rice.  Place about 3 tablespoons of beef mixture in center of each cabbage leaf.  Fold in sides and roll ends over meat mixture.  Place in slow cooker.  In a small bowl, combine tomato sauce, brown sugar, lemon juice, and Worcestershire sauce.  Pour sauce over cabbage rolls.  Cover and cook on LOW 6 to 7 hours.  Serve hot, topped with sauce.


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 12, 2005)

I was looking on the internet for cabbage roll recipes and then I remember that I had posted this one.  Most of the ones I saw on the internet baked in the oven for 1-2 hours.   Much too long during the warmer months.  So, I am going to make this recipe but I am going to use 1/2 lb. each of ground beef and ground pork.


----------

